# Wiring to the Relays accuair



## 03wolfy1.8t (Nov 2, 2010)

I have accuair switch speed with duel compressors , my question is how to wire all of that to the two relays I currently have to make the compressors kick on and basically for it all to work as one sense I never got the install guid with the kit pics will be help full of your relays thanks !


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

What type of comps are they? You should just get one Stinger 80-amp relay to power both.


----------



## 03wolfy1.8t (Nov 2, 2010)

They are the ones that came with the kit two little black ones


----------



## 03wolfy1.8t (Nov 2, 2010)

These little guys with accuair management


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

I would contact Andrew at open road tuning and get a 80amp stinger relay. makes things a lot easier too :thumbup:


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

You don't NEED a stinger 80amp.. Is it more aesthetically pleasing yes. All you have to do it connect the control side of the relays to your pressure switch. I think that's what 86&7? So if your pressure switch is ground side switched hook two wires(one into two) from the pressure switch to the relays (86's) then hook both 87's to 12v+ the. You can hook up your circuit 12v+ to 85 then 30 to your compressors positive. Or if ground side switched, ground to 85 and 30 to compressors ground.


Sent morse code via Hammer and Nail


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

mveitenheimer said:


> You don't NEED a stinger 80amp.. Is it more aesthetically pleasing yes. All you have to do it connect the control side of the relays to your pressure switch. I think that's what 86&7? So if your pressure switch is ground side switched hook two wires(one into two) from the pressure switch to the relays (86's) then hook both 87's to 12v+ the. You can hook up your circuit 12v+ to 85 then 30 to your compressors positive. Or if ground side switched, ground to 85 and 30 to compressors ground.
> 
> 
> Sent morse code via Hammer and Nail


Not sure you have any idea what you are talking about dude....

OP, here is how you wire 2 compressors from an accuair system using just 2 cube relays:
- Yellow wire from accuair ECU goes to pin 85 on both relays
- Ground pin 86 on both relays
- Pin 30 on each relay goes to your battery (fused of course however you are doing it, single fuse or fused distribution block)
- Pin 87 on a relay goes to corresponding compressor positive
- Ground the compressor ground

There is nothing to it, so simple even a monkey can do it :thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

In addition to MechEngg's spot on post:
If you're using a mechanical pressure switch instead of the accuair digital switch, you will ignore the yellow wire from the ecu. Run a wire from a 12V ignition source to one pin on the pressure switch and off the second pin run to the 85 pin on both relays.


----------



## 03wolfy1.8t (Nov 2, 2010)

OVRWRKD said:


> In addition to MechEngg's spot on post:
> If you're using a mechanical pressure switch instead of the accuair digital switch, you will ignore the yellow wire from the ecu. Run a wire from a 12V ignition source to one pin on the pressure switch and off the second pin run to the 85 pin on both relays.


Not sure but seems more along the lines of what needs to be done pic of both ?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

digital switch:
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/DIGITAL-PRESSURE-SENSOR.html


mechanical switch:
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/NON-ADJUSTABLE-PRESSURE-SWITCH.html

this is how you wire the mechanical:
http://bagriders.com/modlab/tech/dualc_wd.pdf


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> Not sure you have any idea what you are talking about dude....
> 
> OP, here is how you wire 2 compressors from an accuair system using just 2 cube relays:
> - Yellow wire from accuair ECU goes to pin 85 on both relays
> ...


The fact that you just rewrote what I said in a nicer easier way to read, has nothing to do with understanding of electronics just verbalism.
On the other hand I will be the nicer one rather than bashing another member and say you did a good job describing it, thanks


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

If you'd like to step up to a Stinger relay, let me know  If not, no worries. Regarding the dual compressor wiring, I always learn better with photos:


----------



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

What is an appropriate wire gauge size to run from the compressor(s) to the relay, pressure switch to the relay, and all necessary grounds? 

Also, what about the wire size from the pressure switch to the switched 12v?

Trying to get my setup running and some parts I acquired in a trade appear as though a PO was running 14 gauge for his setup ...


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

scottybones said:


> What is an appropriate wire gauge size to run from the compressor(s) to the relay, pressure switch to the relay, and all necessary grounds?
> 
> Also, what about the wire size from the pressure switch to the switched 12v?
> 
> Trying to get my setup running and some parts I acquired in a trade appear as though a PO was running 14 gauge for his setup ...


Compressor to relay: 10 gauge is fine. That's what the compressors come pre-wired with. Battery to relay I use 4 gauge then distribution block to 8 gauge. Grounds: comps 10 gauge, pre-wired. Other grounds 18-20 is fine. Power to switch again 18-20 is good for both ends. The longer the wire the lower the gauge, heavier wire, you'll want to use. The 14 you have is fine for everything but he compressor power.


----------



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome ... thanks for the reply.


----------

